
Show HN: SimpleRT – reverse tethering utility for Android - vvviperrr
https://github.com/vvviperrr/SimpleRT
======
tetherer
This would be helpful to cut power consumed by wifi broadcasting as well as
reduce your RF aura. I wonder why it isn't baked into AOSP yet.

~~~
gcb0
it isnt backported because all of android features are self-serving to google.

it is a linux computer where you have absolutely no control over network. You
must root to get a basic firewall, only because people used the firewall
previously to block ads.

heck you can't even disable referrer headers on the browser (hint, that's how
google get their share on ad clicks).

~~~
ianlevesque
There's no need to assume malice here. Disabling referrers is an extremely
niche desire. Also how often does your laptop have an Internet connection that
you can't just join as well from the android device? I'm not saying it doesn't
happen, but omitting it from base Android is hardly malicious.

~~~
zokier
While the referral complaint is pretty silly, this networking thing is bit
indicative about the "appliance"/"toy" nature of Android devices. Either there
is an app for something or you can't do it.

In comparison for example webOS and Maemo did the analogous thing by using
mainline usbnet driver from kernel and configuring routing with standard route
command etc. This is possible because they did not flinch from exposing the
full power of the underlying system for those who want it.

> Also how often does your laptop have an Internet connection that you can't
> just join as well from the android device?

Corporate networks would be a common example. Or wired-only networks (yes,
such things do exist still).

~~~
scottlamb
> While the referral complaint is pretty silly, this networking thing is bit
> indicative about the "appliance"/"toy" nature of Android devices. Either
> there is an app for something or you can't do it.

You can write an app to do something the designers of the system didn't
anticipate. That's a mark of a versatile system.

> In comparison for example webOS and Maemo did the analogous thing by using
> mainline usbnet driver from kernel and configuring routing with standard
> route command etc. This is possible because they did not flinch from
> exposing the full power of the underlying system for those who want it.

I believe that, with root, you can install/load/configure kernel modules
(mainline or otherwise) on Android as well. Here's a stackoverflow article
talking about creating loadable kernel modules:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6282669/how-do-you-
create...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6282669/how-do-you-create-a-
loadable-kernel-module-for-android)

------
cyphar
Looks really cool. I hope you don't mind (I see it's your first free software
project), but I've opened a PR to add GPLv3 notices so that it's easier to
find out what the license for your code is. I'd recommend doing this for all
future projects, as it makes it much easier for people wanting to use your
code or package your software what license they have to comply with.

Contrary to popular opinion, not specifying a license makes your code
proprietary (though you did mention the license at the very end of your
README, which is something).

[1]:
[https://github.com/vvviperrr/SimpleRT/pull/2](https://github.com/vvviperrr/SimpleRT/pull/2)

~~~
codys
Specifying license info in every single file is entirely unnecessary and done
far too often.

Imagine a book including a copyright notice on very single page. The license
was specified in the manner the author chose to specify it, and that is
sufficient.

~~~
viraptor
[https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-
howto.en.html](https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-howto.en.html)

> the process involves adding two elements to each source file of your
> program: a copyright notice (such as “Copyright 1999 Terry Jones”), and a
> statement of copying permission, saying that the program is distributed
> under the terms of the GNU General Public License (or the Lesser GPL).

Whatever you think about the GNU guys and the license, they do have good
lawyers. If they say this is how you should apply GPL to your programs,
they're most likely right.

------
me_bx
Thanks vvviperrr, great initiative :)

I may try it some day.

~~~
vvviperrr
Thanks a lot)

------
nomercy400
How about using a micro-usb-to-usb cable + usb-to-ethernet adapter?
Nonetheless, impressive.

~~~
vvviperrr
Yes, it's possible. But! Android kernel should support your ethernet adapter
plus device manufacturer should add eth support in android firmware itself. If
you have rooted device no problem with it (you can configure eth from command
line). With unrooted device it's impossible.

------
nixer
nice feature, very useful in some scenario

